# firefox-bin non funziona più col tema gtk

## Gr3yFox

Recentemente ho fatto un upgrade massivo del sistema (purtroppo per impegni di studio, nell'ultimo anno non ero riuscito a fare niente). Ho dovuto aggiornare quasi tutto, ed ammetto che è stato (ed è ancora purtroppo) un bel patimento. Una delle ultime cose che mi resta da sistemare è il tema di firefox: prima dell'aggiornamento, usavo normalmente il tema gtk di xfce "Clearlooks DeepSky", che andava bene anche su mozilla-firefox-bin. In seguito all'aggiornamento, firefox non riesce più a gestire completamente il tema: alcuni colori sono a posto ma altri no, e tutti gli elementi della finestra sono diventati squadrati. Molto retrò insomma  :Sad: 

Ora francamente io non mi ricordo se un anno fa avessi usato qualche trucco per fargli gestire bene il tema gtk o no. Nel resto di xfce 4.6 il tema funziona ottimamente. Sono su amd64.

Grazie a chiunque passi anche solo a leggere questo mio post  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Tiro a caso: a volte il demone delle impostazioni di gnome (io uso questo DE, non xfce) non parte e le gtk assumono un aspetto che ricorda molto le gtk-1; non è che da te succeda la stessa cosa?

----------

## Gr3yFox

Grazie del suggerimento ma non credo, sennò tutto assomiglierebbe alle gtk-1. Ho scoperto qualcosa di nuovo lanciando firefox da consolle:

```
(firefox-bin:2843): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
```

----------

## riverdragon

Alla fine dell'aggiornamento prova a ricompilare le gtk+ e guarda se ottieni lo stesso errore.

----------

